# Other Yang style and secrets



## Xue Sheng (Oct 25, 2007)

I have been reading a few threads here, since my return, that discuss secret transmission and other styles with in Yang style such as snake, crane, etc and how they were taught to the senior, inside students, disciples (whatever you want to call them) of Yang Shou Zhong. And these people are Ip Tak Tai, Gin Soon Chu and someone else by the name of Chu was also mentioned. 

If this was in fact true then he would have had to learn those from Yang Chengfu which then leads to a question as to why was there no mention of these styles by Tung Ying Jie who was a senior and inside student of Yang Chengfu who studied longer with Chengfu than Yang Shou Zhong. And if they do exist then it would have been likely they would also have been taught to the younger brothers of Yang Shou Zhong as well so why was there never any mention of it by Yang Zhen Ji and there has been no mention of it by Yang Zhen Duo or Yang Zhen Guo. This I find puzzling since both Yang Zhen Duo and Yang Zhen Ji were students of Yang Shou Zhong and it is also likely that Yang Zhen Guo was as well. 

I have seen a video of Ip Tak Tai&#8217;s snake form and I am sorry but it is Yang Long form that someone filmed and either stretched the horizontal of the film or squashed the vertical. It is good Yang style but it is not something all that different from what comes from Yang Shou Zhong (1911 &#8211; 1986), Tung Ying Jie (1898-1961) or Fu Zhongwen (1903-1994) or any other of the of the 4th generation of Yang style students. 

There are postures in Yang style called snake creeps down; white crane spreads its wings, etc. But there are, as far as I know and as far as my Sifu knows, no Snake style of Yang taiji or any other secret style as it comes from Yang Chengfu or Yang Shou Zhong. 

Also note that Tung Hu Ling (1917 - 1992) Tung Ying Jie's oldest son and Tung Kai Ying, Tung Ying Jie's Grandson and the oldest son of Tung Hu Ling and Alex Dong Tung Ying Jie's great grandson do not (did not) teach any of these other styles. 

As to secrets, it is all pretty much covered in the thread from Eastwinds here. 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55741


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 26, 2007)

One final thing

If you are interested in asking the Yang family these questions about other Yang family taiji styles or asking people that train with the current Yang family you can go here 

http://www.yangfamilytaichi.com/cgi-bin/Ultimate.cgi


----------



## East Winds (Oct 27, 2007)

I think this quote from Yang Cheng-fu himself is relevant to all the threads on Yang style:

_*"To study boxing is easy; to correct boxing is difficult. This saying comes from the seeking of quick results. If this present generation by means of mistakes transmits mistakes, they will certainly extend their own mistakes to others - most distressing for the future of the martial arts".

*_Some good discussion going on here.

Very best wishes


----------

